# Tell Us Your Craziest Idea.



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

rswear said:


> Regional work centers. In major cities there are lots of white collar workers who live in the suburbs and commute downtown to work. This could be changed by setting up local work centers. This would be an office building with very high-speed internet and video conferencing and office space business would share. They would be located in various suburban neighborhoods so people could either walk or have a short commute to the office.
> 
> There is this mindset in major businesses that everyone needs to work in the same building, well this just isn’t true anymore, especially for technology workers. Granted it would be even easier if everyone worked from home, but that is not always feasible for lots of reasons. This way people would still have a place to go for work, but different businesses share the space and it would be close to home for everyone.


That's actually a pretty feasible idea but there is only so much you can do with employees in certain businesses without being there with them. For other types of jobs, though, it would very outstanding.


----------



## Windette (Jun 29, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Might as well just put them in fields and such where the problem of running them over doesn't occur. And it's not about heat, it's about solar radiation. XD
> 
> We should just put them on the tops of cars, buildings, airplanes and so on. : D


Oooh that does sound better - then buildings, cars, etc could generate their own energy independently sometimes. I don't know a lot about solar radiation. XD Maybe the roads could could generate energy from heat in another way anyway, depending if it does conduct in well like rswear said.

I can imagine tonnes of circles of horses running around in concrete-walled rooms. Scary. XD



rswear said:


> but run water pipes through the roadway and use the steam to turn a generator.


That would be brilliant in for really wet countries/seasons.



shakalaka said:


> Needless to say it didn't work (doh), so instead I grabbed a vacuum cleaner and sucked those little buggers. Nothing can escape the powerful force of atmospheric pressure, I tell you, nothing!!!!


Heheh, that sounds like fun.




A loopier idea I had was [this was before I studied biology and found out that organisms only use chemical energy from glucose, etc]: Puting generators in our bloodstream that generate energy from the blood movement the same way energy is generated by river currents. I don't know much about how the generators work anyway. XD


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Windette said:


> A loopier idea I had was [this was before I studied biology and found out that organisms only use chemical energy from glucose, etc]: Puting generators in our bloodstream that generate energy from the blood movement the same way energy is generated by river currents. I don't know much about how the generators work anyway. XD


 
That could cause some serious heart strain.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmm.. craziest idea. Well craziest I had, though wasn't possible because I lacked what I needed was go to college and the mall after that in full armor (knights) and see what happens. Craziest idea I had that I could do recently was simple but oh so unlikely. I was going to talk to everyone in class. As in initiate the conversation. And craziest thing I have done recently... Last semester I got tired of people saying, "you never smile." So, for an entire day I put on a grin. You wouldn't believe the looks I got for that, but I proved my point. :tongue:


----------



## leiroz (Oct 27, 2008)

Referring to crazy ideas but not in a creative sense...I used to work at a movie theatre as a projeccionist. The place was old and one of the projectors had an problem with the coolant inside. We kept a fan running behind it and kept the back hatch open. One day i felt like the fan wasn't doing, so i decided to stick my hand into the back of the projector while a movie was running to check how hot the power supply was..except it's pitch black and i'm trying to find it by touch. I guess i must have come across a loose wire or something because i was electrocuted with 100 volts (as the gauge indicated) and flew back a feet or two. I know it's plain idiotic, but curiosity gets the best of me at times.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I have this crazy idea about us all being interconnected to the cosmos. When we die, we become these dying stars that show our entire existence, completely naked and bare and out there for alll the other sentient beings to see. I think about it sometimes. Like I think about us and interactions and then I think if I were to kiss her would that mean that something would go on in a distant galaxy like a collision of sorts. Like we are all in this cosmic chain of events that are always fused and interacting and propelling that thing which we refer to as existence. I've had other maddening ideas that are beyond terrifying but why share the evil. The more boundless and beautiful and idea, the more worthwhile. I also realize how unoriginal this idea of mine is but it's gets me thinking about all this mystical type of stuff like combiningg the otherworldly with science but in a way that's sensible atleast in my mind.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> I have this crazy idea about us all being interconnected to the cosmos. When we die, we become these dying stars that show our entire existence, completely naked and bare and out there for alll the other sentient beings to see. I think about it sometimes. Like I think about us and interactions and then I think if I were to kiss her would that mean that something would go on in a distant galaxy like a collision of sorts. Like we are all in this cosmic chain of events that are always fused and interacting and propelling that thing which we refer to as existence. I've had other maddening ideas that are beyond terrifying but why share the evil. The more boundless and beautiful and idea, the more worthwhile. I also realize how unoriginal this idea of mine is but it's gets me thinking about all this mystical type of stuff like combiningg the otherworldly with science but in a way that's sensible atleast in my mind.


Sounds like your mind is in overdrive. Does it get you anywhere?


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

WolfStar said:


> Sounds like your mind is in overdrive. Does it get you anywhere?


I took that as an insult and then I thought maybe it's a compliment. Then I realized I didn't care either way. No, it hasn't gotten me anywhere, ever. If you try to diagnose me, I will applaud you and hope that when you gain an age to realize how full of shit your pseudoscientific reasoning is that you may see yoursel in a similar state. But that would require humility or some other thing that people who don't diagnose other's have. Or I am on the defensive here which is true to an extent. But right now I feel this gloominess and apathy and any sensitivity I had with this has passed and I can see blankness for miles. I have clear eyes.



WolfStar said:


> That's actually a pretty feasible idea but there is only so much you can do with employees in certain businesses without being there with them. For other types of jobs, though, it would very outstanding.


 
I love how you give job advice with NO job experience. I think it's great that you speak from your knowledge base and that you have no experience at all with what you are suggesting.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll give this a shot.

I also had a very similar "crazy" idea to that of Deagalman, but in a negative interpretation.

I remember being in solitude, 2-3 am, and everything was going at a slower pace than usual. More immersion in the present moment.. I heard a subtle noise coming from the backyard..it was dissonance at a distance.. I went over to go check..there were 2 raccoons in my backyard, right outside my locked sliding glass, I peer through and in a seemingly knee-jerk reaction, they stare furiously at me..with their glaring eyes and they were making such a hiss, a very vivid snarl that seemed to penetrate the depths of my soul. I instantly recognized one thing, they were giving off such a negative energy. At that moment, other things happened in sequence as if they were apart of some interconnectedness...and that, I deemed that was the life force, energy, in the most basic sense.

After that, I did a test with a friend a couple hours later after enlightening him about my experience. Our test was a conversation but the moment he spouted a lie, he choked on something in his throat (his own spit) and it felt like a very strong presence of karma manifesting itself in the universe.

When I think of more ideas that I've had, I will share them.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I figure it'd be pretty safe to go to some bum fuck 3rd world country and kidnap some random hooker no one gives two shits about and board her up somewhere in some forest and fuck her until she's pregnant, then hang out there for 9 months and wait until she gives birth and then cook the baby and eat it. Then kill her and stow her somewhere no one gives a shit about, and piece back out to the states or something.

I'm sure there are some holes I haven't checked into, but I'm pretty sure I could work around them.


----------



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for you Kevin.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> I figure it'd be pretty safe to go to some bum fuck 3rd world country and kidnap some random hooker no one gives two shits about and board her up somewhere in some forest and fuck her until she's pregnant, then hang out there for 9 months and wait until she gives birth and then cook the baby and eat it. Then kill her and stow her somewhere no one gives a shit about, and piece back out to the states or something.
> 
> I'm sure there are some holes I haven't checked into, but I'm pretty sure I could work around them.


You should drown some kittens while you're at it...


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

and bare dick plow a rabid mongoose in the face. kevin your pretty sick bro


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

not sure if its the craziest idea i have ever had but prob the best. it would be a fan that spins a small generator to a point(battery) in your house. and these fans would go into you pluming in your house that the force of the water going thru you pips would drive the fans(generators) all water into and out of your house. there could be a fan every so many feet in your piping and would in the long run be able to produce up to in not more than half of electricity consumed by the owner.

pros.- the power of course, i have drawn the designs for the generators and how to make them water prof. in the pipes
cons.- may effect water flow or pressure.
any input would be awesome.


----------

